# sound out words



## Na'ilah

¿Cómo se dice _sound out words _en español?

O sea leer algo al decir el sonido de cada letra, una por una.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No estoy seguro si te entiendo bien. ¿Te refieres a "leer en voz alta"?


----------



## Na'ilah

no.  Los niños muy jovenes no leen como nosotros.  Adultos y niños con mucho experiencia en la lectura reconocen palabras enteras o minimo partes de palabras (por ejemplo si veo la palabra erudición y es una palabra desconocida, puedo pronunciarla por que se como pronuncia las partes /e/ - /ru/ - /di/ - /ción/...  Pero un niño muy pequeño hace lo mismo pero letrita por letrita.  Quizá batalla con la c y la pronucia como /K/ porque no sabe bien la regla de que una c seguida por la i se pronuncia /sss/.   Y mucho menos reconoce facilmente, como tu y yo la terminación "-ción".  
Eso es lo que significa "sound out words"... me explico?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Ah, entonces es "deletrear".


----------



## Na'ilah

Ah... pero, ¿como se distingue entre deletrear de escribir algo letra por letra a diferencia a leer algo letra por letra?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Si le pides a alguien que "deletree" una palabra, esperas que lo haga en voz alta, no por escrito.


----------



## Na'ilah

Ok, pero si yo te pido que deletrees la palabra gato, ¿cuál vas a decir?

/ge/ - /a/ - /te/ - /o/   (diciendo los nombres de las letras, no los sonidos que corresponden a las letras) 

o

/g/ - /a/ - /t/ - /o/    (sonidos, no letras)


Y más importante, ¿cómo puedo expresar que quiero la segunda, no la primera opción?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Perdona, pero hoy estoy un poco lento y recién entiendo. Y no tengo idea cómo decirlo; tendrás que esperar a alguien con experiencia en enseñar a leer.


----------



## Na'ilah

Gracias, Oldy. Sinceremente agradezco tu esfuerzo a entender lo que no expliqué bien desde el principio.


----------



## Agró

Yo creo que lo que buscas es "silabear". En español, los niños aprenden (aprendíamos) a leer *silabeando*, esto es:

ga-to
e-ru-di-ción

Puede que en inglés tenga sentido deletrear c-a-t /si, ei, ti/, pero en español no lo tiene.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Agró said:


> Yo creo que lo que buscas es "silabear". En español, los niños aprenden (aprendíamos) a leer *silabeando*, esto es:
> 
> ga-to
> e-ru-di-ción
> 
> Puede que en inglés tenga sentido deletrear c-a-t /si, ei, ti/, pero en español no lo tiene.



No, estás separando por sílabas, no por letras. Recuerdo haber hecho el ejercicio de muy niño:

"g" (no "ge") - "a" - "t" (no "te") - "o".

Y también recuerdo otro ejercicio emparentado:

"g", "a", "ga" - "t", "o", "to" - "ga-to".


----------



## Agró

Entonces estamos buscando un verbo que signifique "producir oralmente cada uno de los solidos que forman una palabra de forma aislada/independiente". Difícil. No me imagino a un niño produciendo /p/, /t/ o /k/ sin apoyo vocálico. Era más fácil cuando yo era niño: la p*e* /p/ con la a /a/, pa.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Agró said:


> Entonces estamos buscando un verbo que signifique "producir oralmente cada uno de los solidos que forman una palabra de forma aislada/independiente". Difícil. No me imagino a un niño produciendo /p/, /t/ o /k/ sin apoyo vocálico. Era más fácil cuando yo era niño: la p*e* /p/ con la a /a/, pa.



Pues nosotros lo hacíamos en el método por el cual yo aprendí (y que fue tan exitoso que todavía se usa en algunas partes, a pesar de las muchas décadas transcurridas). Partíamos sólo con sonidos; ponerle nombre a las consonantes vino en una etapa posterior. Que, si lo piensas, parece más natural, al menos para mí.


----------



## Na'ilah

Agró said:


> Yo creo que lo que buscas es "silabear". En español, los niños aprenden (aprendíamos) a leer *silabeando*, esto es:
> 
> ga-to
> e-ru-di-ción
> 
> Puede que en inglés tenga sentido deletrear c-a-t /si, ei, ti/, pero en español no lo tiene.



No, esto no tiene sentido, y no es lo que expliqué tampoco.  _Sounding out_ the word cat would look and sound like this:

/c/-/a/-/t/

o quizás has visto este simbolo que represente "the short a sound":     ă  

/c/-/ă/-/t/

Cuando las letras (o sílabas) aparece entre diagonales indica que que pronuncias los sonidos correspondientes a las letras, no los nombres de las letras.  _Spelling  _the word cat, which is what you have done, would not be written with slashes.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Na'ilah, yo lo entendí hace rato; e incluso dije que yo mismo aprendí a leer así, y que el método, creado por un chileno a fines del siglo 19, fue tan exitoso, que aún se usa en muchas partes. Y el texto correpondiente se encuentra a la venta en su (creo) 65ª edición, aquí:

http://www.antartica.cl/antartica/servlet/LibroServlet?action=fichaLibro&id_libro=46910

Al libro se le llamaba comúnmente "el ojo", porque la primera palabra que se estudiaba era precisamente "ojo", tal vez por la fácil asociación entre la combinación de letras "ojo" y la figura de los dos ojos y la nariz:

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Silabario_matte.jpg

Y descomponíamos esa palabra en "o-j (*no jota*)-o".

El problema es que, desgraciadamente, no conozco una palabra que designe a esta manera de descomponer las palabras para aprender a leer y escribir (en el método Matte ambas cosas iban juntas, como se puede apreciar en la ilustración de mi segundo enlace).

Si te interesa el tema del método Matte, una búsqueda Google por "silabario matte" me arrojó más de 3000 resultados, incluyendo un video en YouTube sobre un seminario de este año en que se capacitó a profesores sobre su uso. Lo que indica que, lejos de ser un ejercicio difícil de imaginar, el método ha sido usado al menos por muchísimas generaciones de chilenos, y que sigue vigente.


----------



## jasminasul

Parece que quieres decir articular sonidos, o aprender a leer mediante sonidos (naturales). Si pones una frase completa quizá podamos sacarlo.


----------



## laura_kali

No estoy muy segura de que tengamos una palabra concreta para designar a ese concepto...

Yo creo que la manera más coloquial de decirlo es _"leer pronunciando cada letra"_. Que por otra parte, tampoco es muy lógica, ya que da igual la manera en la que hables, siempre vas a pronunciar todas las letras. _"Articulando los sonidos"_, como dice jasminasul, me parece una buenísima opción.

De todas formas, dependiendo de la frase se podría acertar a encontrar una frase que encaje mejor.


----------



## Na'ilah

Claro, Oldy, es como aprendemos todos a leer--bueno, todos los que tenemos un alfabeto fonético.  Por cierto, quizás puedo traducir la frase así:

Your child needs to be able to sound out words to read.   

Su hijo necesita entender los sonidos de un idioma para leer.  

(la fonética¨*      f. Conjunto de los sonidos de un idioma.)

o 

Su hijo necesita conocer los sonidos de un idioma para leer.


----------



## laura_kali

Na'ilah said:


> Claro, Oldy, es como aprendemos todos a leer--bueno, todos los que tenemos un alfabeto fonético.  Por cierto, quizás puedo traducir la frase así:
> 
> Your child needs to be able to sound out words to read.
> 
> Su hijo necesita entender los sonidos de un idioma para leer.
> 
> (la fonética¨*      f. Conjunto de los sonidos de un idioma.)
> 
> o
> 
> Su hijo necesita conocer los sonidos de un idioma para leer.



En ese contexto, ambas funcionarían muy bien. Quizá "entender" hace más énfasis en la necesidad de saber cómo debe poner la lengua, los labios... para pronunciar los sonidos.
Pero puede ser una impresión un tanto subjetiva. A ver qué opinan los demás.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Na'ilah, por si te interesa, el autor de "El Ojo" llamó _método fonético_ a esta manera de enseñar a leer usando sonidos y no nombres de letras. Como él mismo escribió en la introducción de su libro, contrastando con el método que usa los nombres de las letras,



> Para notar más palpablemente esta anomalía, bastará comparar la palabra *blanco*,leída como debiera leerse conforme al silabario, *beeleaeneceo*, y como en realidad debe leerse, *blanco*. Por el nuevo método se enseña sólo los sonidos de las letras, sin tomar absolutamente en cuenta los nombres.



Los interesados en el tema pueden ver esto y mucho más aquí:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/7109114/Metodo-Matte


----------



## Na'ilah

wow... lo que me sorprende es que aquí hay la implicación que alguién pueda aprender a leer sin conocer los sonidos correspondientes a las letras... o que en algún entonces ese fue el caso.  No puedo imaginar cómo uno pudiera aprender a leer así, con los puros nombres de las letras.  Sería imposible, ¿no?

Gracias por compartir esto, Oldy.

Y gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## bspielburg

Agró said:


> Yo creo que lo que buscas es "silabear". En español, los niños aprenden (aprendíamos) a leer *silabeando*, esto es:
> 
> ga-to
> e-ru-di-ción
> 
> Puede que en inglés tenga sentido deletrear c-a-t /si, ei, ti/, pero en español no lo tiene.



Estoy de acuerdo con esto. Consulté un libro de una escuela primaria y usa la palabra "silabear" durante la lección.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Bueno, Na¡ilah, sorprendentemente, el "método fonético" no es ni ha sido el método univerdal en los países de habla hispana, a pesar de que nuestro idioma es altamente fonético. Recuerda lo que dijo Agró más arriba:



> Entonces estamos buscando un verbo que signifique "producir oralmente  cada uno de los solidos que forman una palabra de forma  aislada/independiente". Difícil. No me imagino a un niño produciendo  /p/, /t/ o /k/ sin apoyo vocálico. Era más fácil cuando yo era niño: la p*e* /p/ con la a /a/, pa.


----------



## Agró

Na'ilah said:


> wow... lo que me sorprende es que aquí hay la implicación que alguién pueda aprender a leer sin conocer los sonidos correspondientes a las letras... o que en algún entonces ese fue el caso.  No puedo imaginar cómo uno pudiera aprender a leer así, con los puros nombres de las letras.  Sería imposible, ¿no?
> 
> Gracias por compartir esto, Oldy.
> 
> Y gracias a todos por su ayuda.


Bueno, eso es lo que habéis hecho los anglohablantes siempre, ¿no? ¿Cómo sabíais, cuando empezasteis a leer, que la 'a' de 'hat' se pronunciaba diferente a la 'a' de 'car', siendo la misma letra? ¿O te refieres a los hispanohablantes?


bspielburg said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con esto. Consulté un libro de una escuela primaria y usa la palabra "silabear" durante la lección.


Pero no nos vale en este caso, porque aquí se trata de cada sonido individual.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

bspielburg said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con esto. Consulté un libro de una escuela primaria y usa la palabra "silabear" durante la lección.



Pero ya ha sido explicado varias veces que la pregunta no se refiere al silabeo (descomponer una palabra en sílabas, _sí - la - ba_), ni tampoco al deletreo (descomponderla en sus letras, _ese - i - ele - a - be - a_), sino que a descomponerlas en sus sonidos, *s* (no ese) - i - *l* (no ele) - a - *b* (no be) - a.


----------



## Na'ilah

Yo me refiero a quien sea mientras habla un idioma con alfabeto fonético.  Precisamente, por eso (lo de la diferencia entre la a en hat y car y cake) es mucho más dificil aprender a leer en inglés.  Nos enseñan lo básico (los sonidos de los consonantes y lo que llamamos "the short vowels"--like in hat, cot, sit, bet, and cut--y luego aprendimos un monton de reglas y excepciones. 

Y creo que silabear es lo más parecido en terminos de un solo verbo que quiere decir casí, casí la misma cosa.  Silabear, diría yo, es como el nivel avanzado de "sounding out"


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Agró said:


> ...
> ¿Cómo sabíais, cuando empezasteis a leer, que la 'a' de 'hat' se pronunciaba diferente a la 'a' de 'car', siendo la misma letra? ¿O te refieres a los hispanohablantes?
> ...



Te sugiero echar una mirada a la introducción del libro de Claudio Matte, en este enlace que ya di:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/7109114/Metodo-Matte


----------



## asturcon

Hola, en ingles se utiliza sound out ya que ellos aprenden a leer asi (no como en España que es por silabas), es decir que aprenden a decir los sonidos /c/ /a/ /t/ para a continuacion decir /cat/ todo junto; en fin que creo que la traduccion que estais buscando es "leer foneticamente".
Espero que os sirva.
Un saludo


----------



## Aserolf

Y qué tal? 

*Pronunciar el sonido de cada letra en una palabra*:
CAT = C / A /T

Sé que es un poco largo pero creo que da la idea.
A diferencia de -

Deletrear una palabra:
C A T = Ce / A / Te

Es algo que yo también estoy buscando por lo que agradecería sus opiniones.
~Saludos ;o)


----------



## Mirlo

asturcon said:


> Hola, en ingles se utiliza sound out ya que ellos aprenden a leer asi (no como en España que es por silabas), es decir que aprenden a decir los sonidos /c/ /a/ /t/ para a continuacion decir /cat/ todo junto; en fin que creo que la traduccion que estais buscando es "leer foneticamente".
> Espero que os sirva.
> Un saludo



Correcto:
Lo mismo que dijo Aserolf.

Por ejemplo, la palabra  cat /ˈkæt/ consiste en tres letras ⟨c⟩, ⟨a⟩, y ⟨t⟩, en las cuales la  ⟨c⟩ representa el sonido de la /k/, ⟨a⟩ el sonido   /æ/, y la  ⟨t⟩ el sonido /t/. (Todo en inglés).
en la C los estudiantes dirian algo como : ka  para representarla al leer. 
Eso es lo que queremos saber como se diría en español la represntación de los sonidos de cada letra al leer.


----------



## Na'ilah

*leer foneticamente* me parece bien.  

Tambien *pronunciar el sonido de cada letra

*O quizas *leer por fonemas* ... *(?)* (ya que las fonemas son los sonidos individuales representado por las letras del alfabeto - o sea cualquier alfabeto fonético)

On the topic of how one learns to read in Spanish, entiendo que aprenden pa pe pi po pu, na ne ni no nu, pero me imagino que tienen que aprender los vocales primero y los sonidos que corresponden a los consonantes, o no es así?  O, ¿a caso tiene que intuir los sonidos de los vocales y deducir que el sonido que corresponde a la letra 'n' es /nnn/ cuando oyen y veen que que /nnn/ es lo que cado una de estas sílabas -na, ne, ni, no, nu- tiene en común?

Gracias!


----------



## planetsupernova

Yo utilizaría "casi deletreando" o "casi deletreando como un niño", suena mas natural que lilabear (nunca lo escuché, por lo menos donde vivo, en ARgentina).


----------

